# Game #30: Blazers (14-13) @ Lakers (14-15)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Portland Trail Blazers @ Los Angeles Lakers
Friday, 28 December 2012
2230H EST
Local Channel: KGW, TWC SportsNet
National Channel: N/A



STARTING LINEUPS

Blazers
G Lillard | G Mathews | C Hickson | F Aldridge | F Batum

@

Lakers
G Nash | G Morris | C Howard | F Gasol | F Bryant​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Revenge for the game at the Rose Garden early in the season.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Need a bounce back win. Lets start another streak.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pau diagnosed with plantar fasciitis in his right foot. Listed at probable for the game.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers with the win...Portland is two different teams home and away.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm expecting a win.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> *Lakers To Retire Jamaal Wilkes’ Jersey At Friday Night’s Game*
> 
> LOS ANGELES (CBSLA.com) — The Los Angeles Lakers will retire the jersey of former star Jamaal Wilkes at halftime of Friday night’s game against the Portland Trail Blazers.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Open lane for Morris. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Morris playing smart to start the game.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

That PnR. :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe playing off the ball. :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice cut by Dwight and pass by Kobe.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dwight owns the blazers llullz


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Damn Kobe. llullz @ the Blazers.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Odd that hill came off the bench before metta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> Dwight owns the blazers llullz


True. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> Odd that hill came off the bench before metta.


Oddity is something not new to D'Antoni this season. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Bad start to the 2nd quarter. :nonono:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Blazers have a horrid bench. Leonard, price, jefferies, pavlovic and some guy named Martin I never heard of. Yet those very guys cut the lead in half.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Metta got away with a carry there. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Hack-a-Dwight. :nonono:


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Good to see Dwight having a nice first half


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dwight! :yesyesyes:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Stretch 4.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ryan Anderson gasol :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Aww... Dwight and Kobe laughing.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe mad at missing those FTs. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

That was a push on Pau.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I haven't seen Elgin Baylor in 5 years... He looks HORRIBLE.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Llullz at the Dwight to Pau alley pop attempt. Doesn't work as well on the reverse considering Dwight can't pass and Pau can't jump.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Smart play by Kobe with the smile. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

You know we're playing well when Kobe does the hand job. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Great defense by Hickson on Dwight.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Showtime Morris!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Great, great hustle and effort.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I know I said it before, but their bench sucks. The lakers have a weak bench and they have at least 4 players that are better then the blazers best sub.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice try by Meeks.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Damn, Pau! What a move. :drool:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Meeks make his first shot in a month. Still love him though.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dafuq Meeks?! llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Meeks showing D-Fish potential on the break. llullz


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I'm missing the game because I am out of town but by the score looks like the Lakers have quieted the demons down a little.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

What a cheer from the crowd.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great win! Dwight and Nash got us started and the rest if the team ran with it.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Didn't get off work until late so I missed the game but judging by the thread it was a solid win.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Stats of the night: Nash with 26 mins, Kobe 31, Pau 30 and Dwight 30. :clap:



A great night for LA: Lakers winning, Silk's # retired and even the Clippers keeping their winning streak alive (ugh).


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Just like Ive been saying, get Dwight involved early and he will have better games.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Throw records out the window. I don't know of any team that wants any part of us in a seven game series.


----------

